# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  سهرة عجلون 2 ..

## غسان

بسم الله نبدأ...

طبعا الكل بعرف انو احنا رحنا (رحلة ) :Db465236ff:  على عجلون على منطقة عين جنة ببيت غسان وحسان 


لأنو احنا شباب وبحقلنا نسهر وين ما بدنا ولأي ساعة بدنا فقررنا تبدأ الرحلة الساعة 12 بالليل وقبل هيك كنا سهرانين بإحدى كافييات اربد وما حسينا بالوقت لأنو ببساطة كل واحد من الشباب كان يحكي نكتة او قصة احلى من اللي قبلها خصوصا خالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  وزي ما عملوا البنات وصوروا الايس كريم  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ..احنا صورنا عصير خالد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 










بعد ما طلعنا من الكافيه رحنا اشترينا اللوازم المتبقية للرحلة وطلعنا على بيت غسان وحسان لناخد بقية الاغراض وننتظر ربيع

وطبعا لأنو غسان اخر واحد طلع بالباص شوفو كيف كان مستلقي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



والله اعلم بمين بالو مشغول :Db465236ff: 



وصلنا عجلون يمكن عالوحدة او حولين الوحدة وبدينا شوي طبعا خالد وغسان وانا (شوي) كنا بنسيخ والمايسترو ربيع كان فوق الشوي وتوليع الفحم مع احمد الشطناوي ... حسان متخصص الاراجيل و المدير العام كالعادة :Db465236ff:  ...وعبادة الذواق وشوية نغاااااااااااشة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: .... طبعا النهفات اثناء الشوي كانت رووووعة وما حسينا بالوقت...خصوصا البطيخة اللي فتحها احمد شطناوي بإصبع من اصابع ايدو



خالد قبل ما يبدا بشغلوو صورنا بشورت لغسان





انا وربيع بنشتغل عالمنقل والنغش بصور :Db465236ff: 



عبادة وهو بتذوق بالاكل لإعطاء الملاحظات :Db465236ff: 




وهاي الدليل جوري ...غسان وخالد عالشقف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 








وبعد الاكل اغلبنا انتهى وما قدر يوقف  :Db465236ff: ...الا ربيع وحسان ...ربيع عمل للشباب قهوة عالفحم بتجنننننن وحسان زبط الاراجيل وانا اخذت قيلولة في حضن عبادة بس مع شوية نغاشة من الشباب صحيت :Db465236ff: ... خصوصا حسان وهو يحقق مع عبادة كم قطعة لحم هرب لجيابو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...وخصوص ا انو ما كان في داعي لهيك حركات لأنو الاكل زاااااااااد كثير وواعطيناه للبسس من باب الاتيكيت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: :db465 236ff: بس كنا محتاجين حبل معتم او واحد سريع

بالتصوير مشان نفرجيكم البسس وهي تاكل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ...غسان كان يأرجل ومستلقي ونفس الشي لخالد اللي شغل اغاني روعة لعمرو دياب ... 







مدمن الاراجيل حسان 




العريس ربيع وقهوة الفحم بعد الاكل

بعدها دخلنا نلعب شدة ودخل احمد شطناوي متخصص الجلي على المطبخ ومشكور الله يعطيه العافية ما قصر...ظلوا غسان وخالد مستلقيين في الخارج وبعدوا بالنجوم...واثناء الشدة طبعا امسكنا اكثر من حالة غش من ربيع وحسان ومع هيك فزنا عليهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....بعد هيك استلم خالد واحمد الشدة بدل مني ومن عبادة واطلعنا نكمل عد النجوم وغسان بدأت رحلتو مع النووووووووووم الغريب والرجل على رجل :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: ....طلع الصبح علينا واحنا صاحيين ونلعب شدة ...لحتى صحي غسان صحيتو التاريخية على اصوات الضحك على قصة الدبور :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ...بس رجع كمل نومتو وبعدها بلشت الشباب بالتساقط واحد ورا الثاني بالنوم وما نمنا منيح لأنو النغش عبادة ما عرف ينام وظل يخفف دم علينا :Eh S(2): 

وهون صور ما قبل الرحيل :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 











طبعا ظل صورتين لربيع وغسان وهم نايمين بس محظور انزلهم غير لاخد رأيهم :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  


_هون بقلم ابوالزعبي_

----------


## غسان

_الجزء الثاني من الصور .. طبعا ما صورنا كثير .. لانه ما كنا فاضيين بس هاي مقتطفات على السريع_ 

_اول صوره_ 

__

_انا والحج عباده ... استراحة المحارب .. ما بعد الهش و النش_ 


__
_هاي احلى صوره بكل الطلعه .. مش لانه خالد مش فيها  .. لانه حسيتها زي صور بريزون بريك .. طبعا انا سكوفيلد ..  .. من الاخر هالصوره_ 


__
_طبعا الشاب من الشمال لليمين .. عباده .. انا .. احمد شطناوي .. حسان .. خالد الجنيدي .. احمد الزعبي .. والعم ربيع الي بصور .._ 


__

_مستمرين في طريق العوده ... تكسرت رجليهم الشباب قد ما ضربوا بريكات .. الا عباده طبق مبدأ الي عليك عليك وكرتها مره وحده_ 

__

_العملاقان ... ما شاء الله كل هاذ طول_ 


__


_انا وابوحميد بالقصبجي .. قبل ما نروح على عجلون_ 



__


_البيبسي عشاني .. والشاني عشان عباده  .._ 

__


_هاي البطيخه التي كانت بطيخه .. قبل ان يجور عليها احمد شطناوي_ 

__


_العم ربيع مايسترو الشوي الاول في الشرق الاوسط_ 


__


_عباده بستنا بدوره بالارجيله_ 


__


_الريحه واصله لهوووووووون .._ 



__


_انا وابو الخل ... ما توسخ قميصه بالمره_ 

__


_هاي السيجاره بس جكر ب ايات _ 


__


_عباده فتح البطيخه .. بعد ما اكلنا تين عن الشجره .._ 


_من وراء الكواليس .._ 

_ربيع تأخر علينا حوالي ساعة زمان ..مع انه كان بالشغل واله يومين مش نايم كان انشط واحد بالرحله .. الله يعطيه العافيه .. طبعا احنا استغلينا الوقت بالكوفي شوب .._ 

_خالد وصل على اربد على ال5 .. حسان لقاه في المجمع واجا لعنا على البيت ..قعدنا ساعة زمن .. بعدها انطلقنا لشارع الجامعه انا وخالد .. وحسان راح يشتري اللحمه والجاج وبقية الاغراض ... و بعدها التقينا مع احمد وعباده واحمد ..._ 

_بالقصبجي .. ساعتين او 3 ساعات متواصله من الضحك .. نكته ورا نكته ... واحلى نكتة نكتة الي راح على الدكتور الاولى مش الثانيه  ... طبعا كان في نهفه بالحساب .. اعطيناهم عشرين دينار وما رضينا ناخذ الباقي ..._ 

_اكثر بنت اكيد اذانها زنوا عليها كثير .. احزروا مين .؟؟؟  خليها بنفسكوا احسن .. بس على فكره هي بالمنتدى _ 

_قصة الدبور ما بقدر اعطيكم تفاصيل عنها .. كنت نايم  بس الي عرفته انه كان في دبور قد العصفور .. بيحاول يفتح كيس المعمول .._ 

_الشده .. اول لعبه حسان وربيع خسروا من احمد وعباده ... بعدين خالد واحمد خسروا مرتين من حسان وربيع ... واحلى لعبه كانت اليهودي .. حسان وربيع كانوا بالصداره ... طبعا انا كنت نايم  .._ 

_في صور كثير ما نزلوا .. اهم ثنتين منهم .. صورتي وانا نايم . صورني اياها عباده .. وصورة ربيع وهو نايم انا صورته اياها ... الصور غير قابله للنشر .._ 


_بسس الحاره كلها شبعت .. وحاولوا يخطفوا المنقل بس ابوالزعبي كان بالمرصاد  .._ 

_لا لا لا ما ازعجنا الجيران ابدا ... بس صوت ضحكنا كان واصل لاربد  .._ 

_وبس هاذ الي متذكره .. اذا تذكرت شي جديد برجع بكتبلكم اياه ..._ 


_ملاحظه اخيره ... بتوقع فيش مجال مقارنة لرحلتنا برحلة الصبايا مع احترامي الشديد لجهود ايات_

----------


## غسان



----------

